# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Raar bultje

## IkbenJelle

Hallo,

Ik heb sinds ongeveer 2 dagen een raar bultje op mijn arm. Het was eerst redelijk klein maar het word steeds groter en dikker. Erom heen is het rood. Het jeukt niet en het doet ook geen pijn. Moet ik me zorgen maken?

----------

